# Bradford beck culverts, Bradford, March 2014



## Black (Apr 13, 2014)

The Beck rises at Allerton,
the culverts start at Ingleby Road / Thornton Road
and finishes at Canal Street
length of about 4 miles.
The beck then continues, eventually merging with the Aire.
theres 6 culverts, 2 which are of considerable length.

1







 


2















part of Bradford draining network










 























3















4


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2014)

This looks like a heck of a system,interesting mix of old & new brickwork.


----------



## ashutchy (Apr 13, 2014)

Great pics and all pretty local to me. Nice to see the beck from a different perspective.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like you've had a right trek there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2014)

That's pretty diverse! Cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantastic stuff, what a journey!  
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Black (Jun 11, 2014)

continuing
5





















the merging of Bowling beck and Bradford beck 




 




















6


----------

